# Dinky 9 month old cream tabby BSH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*RE HOMED*

This little girl has been in for a few weeks now.She came in with a runny nose and we couldn't clear it up, she has had swabs done and we know that she has the Calicvirus which means she will shed under stress. Although vaccination will help it won't cure her so her vaccination will have to be kept up to date. She is really well now and has just been neutered, Micro chipped and has started her vaccinations and will need another in 3 weeks time. She is very playful and is a real sweetie and would be an ideal family cat. Sadly Dinky will have to be an only cat or live with other cats that have the Calicvirus as she infect other cats.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a gorgeous lil girl, if I didn't have any kitties I'd be apply to adopt her straight away. Hope you find the perfect forever home for her x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw she is gorgeous hope she finds a forever home soon x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Stunning. Hope she will get a for ever home very soon x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful Girl 

The fact that she has Calicvirus, does this mean she wasn't given her vac's as a Kitten?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly even vaccinated cats can get the virus its just that cats who have been vaccinated usually suffer less from it.

You can find out more about the virus through these links.

Feline upper respiratory tract disease
Q&A - Calicivirus


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

im so tempted she is just saying own me but i dont know how my boys would take to another one


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Do your boys have the Calicvirus too?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope you find her a home soon. She is adorable.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Do your boys have the Calicvirus too?


Yes they do. They were rescues and trapped as very poorly babies and tested and had calicivirus, mum is still on the loose producing loads of kitties somewhere as they couldn't get her.

Bobs is prone to poorly eyes - I have to wipe his eyes quite often, and Boo gets the sneezes when he's stressed but otherwise I've been really lucky with them. They are indoor boys but getting a garden run at some point this year then they can have some safe outdoor space but not come into contact with other cats either.

I mentioned Dinky to my dad who looks after my cats if ever I go away and he was a bit worried as well. Didnt get the what are you thinking of having another cat response but got which is quite right that I've only just settled my boys and thats taken a year. Would have to think carefully before rocking the boat and also how would it affect their bond. They are the most bonded cats I've ever seen they absolutely adore each other. Also wouldn't want Dinky to be left out so I'm not sure I've got the right home for her which is a shame because she is gorgeous and I've always fancied a BSH


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I fully understand your babies have to come first and if there is even the slightish doubt in your mind that they wouldn't cope with a new cat in the house then you shouldn't consider taking on another


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Sadly even vaccinated cats can get the virus its just that cats who have been vaccinated usually suffer less from it.
> 
> You can find out more about the virus through these links.
> 
> ...


funny that because four of my cats had calicivirus some years ago, raffles coming off the worse. they were all vaccinated at the time and even though i had other cats after that (and had another four at the time) the four that had it never passed it on


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am happy to say Dinky has a new home now


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

awww I'm so pleased but secretly jealous!!


----------

